# Bremskabel lackieren?



## heup (1. Januar 2009)

Hi 
ist nur ne ganz kurze Frage...
Undzwar kann man Bremskäbel lackieren?

Frohes neues und noch einen schönen Abend heup


----------



## the agent (1. Januar 2009)

kauf dir halt einfach n neues! kostet fast genauso viel wie ne dose lack!
ebenfalls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (1. Januar 2009)

erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort...
aber da ist wieder das problem mit der farbe... ich hab noch kein cyan-blaues bremskabel außer evtl. das nokon gesehen...(ist aber viel zu teuer........)


----------



## boss93 (1. Januar 2009)

versuchs doch mit Schrumpfschlauch müsste es auch in vielen Farben geben


----------



## Stirni (1. Januar 2009)

cyan-blau = fast türkis= nimm einfach ein türkises ?!
oh mann...


----------



## Aceface (1. Januar 2009)

Sorry aber deine Threads sind immer die Härte!


----------



## L_AIR (1. Januar 2009)

nein geht nicht, da das material vom Kabel biegsam ist und der Lack nicht, daher platzt der dann ab


----------



## Stirni (1. Januar 2009)

aber lackier das innere kabel einfach cyan-blau weil das färbt ab.


----------



## lennarth (1. Januar 2009)

hättstes nicht einfach ausprobieren können?hier schreibt drei mal die woche wer und dann gehts darum,ob man bremskabel lackieren kann oder ob grün die gleiche farbe ist wie champagner.


----------



## heup (1. Januar 2009)

L_AIR schrieb:


> nein geht nicht, da das material vom Kabel biegsam ist und der Lack nicht, daher platzt der dann ab



danke ...wenigstens EINE begründung...


----------



## L_AIR (1. Januar 2009)

ich habs mal ausprobiert irgendwann ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (2. Januar 2009)

Aceface schrieb:


> Sorry aber deine Threads sind immer die Härte!





lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> hättstes nicht einfach ausprobieren können?hier schreibt drei mal die woche wer und dann gehts darum,ob man bremskabel lackieren kann oder ob grün die gleiche farbe ist wie champagner.



Mehr muss man nicht sagen...
Naja doch, man könnte auch selber darauf kommen, dass das nicht gerade eine gute Idee ist!

Aber noch ein Tipp: Probier es doch mal mit Wasserfarben! Und vielleicht kann man damit ja auch den Bremszug färben! Wäre doch super, oder nicht?


----------



## heup (2. Januar 2009)

wenn,werd ichs mal mit'm schrumpfschlauch versuchen....
danke


----------

